# Clenbuterol?????



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 18, 2011)

1. What is the difference between injectable clen or oral clen? Which is better/ more effective? Which is more dangerous?
2. I looked at the link (http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/19864-clen-faq.html) and so should I only do it for 17 days then cycle off for 17 days? 
3. What is the ECA stack?
4. How do you inject it?
5. Should I cycle with T3?
6. Is T3 detrimental to strength and muscle gains? 
7. Is clen good for strength gains or anti-catabolic?
8. Do I need pct for Clen? 
9. Is it safe to use at 21 almost 22?
10. Can I take jack3d with it?
11. What is Clen’s effects on the liver, heart and libido?
12. What’s the difference between clen and albuterol? Which is better? Which is safer? 
Can you please answer my questions with the corresponding number so I do not have to waste space making threads to answer all of these questions? I want to save space in this section with one thread. Thank you.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 19, 2011)

1)never seen inj clen, only liquid and tabs. Both work well provided theyre dosed correctly. 
2) clen has a long half life so most do 2 weeks on 2 weeks off 2 weeks on
3) ECA stack is ephedrine caffiene aspirin, a weaker clen pretty much
4) if u did inject it it'd probably be subcutaneous inj
5) IMO yes, less than 50mg daily of t3
6) dose dependent, keep protein high and 50mg dose should be fine
7) varies by person and yes. Slightly anabolic
8) no


----------



## Tuco (Aug 19, 2011)

Never heard of injectable clen.... IMO, didn't do too much for me... I got leaner with a cycle of havoc...


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 19, 2011)

i think he is refering to Helios or something like that which is a mixture of clen and yhombine i think. and it is injectable, but i dont really know much about it.


----------



## Bigred111 (Aug 19, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> 1. What is the difference between injectable clen or oral clen? Which is better/ more effective? Which is more dangerous?
> 2. I looked at the link (http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/19864-clen-faq.html) and so should I only do it for 17 days then cycle off for 17 days?
> 3. What is the ECA stack?
> 4. How do you inject it?
> ...


 
Good questions-I am going to purchase some Clen from extreme peptide next week(for research with my rat..) and wanted these questions answered before I do.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 19, 2011)

9. Is it safe to use at 21 almost 22?
*Yes*
10. Can I take jack3d with it?
*Yes*
11. What is Clen’s effects on the liver, heart and libido?
*not much, increased heart beat/maybe bp, nothing*
12. What’s the difference between clen and albuterol? Which is better? Which is safer? 
*albuterol has less sides for most and some say it works a little better but i haven't tried it myself to comment, albuterol is probably "safer" although both are perfectly safe using the right dosage*

Clenbuterol vs. Albuterol


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 19, 2011)

One other thing, does it show up on a drug test? If it does, as what substance?


----------



## pieguy (Aug 19, 2011)

I retract my previous statement. Clen doesn't show up on methamphetamine tests but ephedra might.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 19, 2011)

pieguy said:


> I retract my previous statement. Clen doesn't show up on methamphetamine tests but ephedra might.


What about albuterol?


----------



## beee (Aug 28, 2011)

*??*

Hi,
im female, im 20 and i weigh 50kgs, im wanting to lose say 8kgs.
im wanting to try clen but im unsure what dosage/cycle.
can anyone help?


----------



## Dannie (Aug 29, 2011)

beee said:


> Hi,
> im female, im 20 and i weigh 50kgs, im wanting to lose say 8kgs.
> im wanting to try clen but im unsure what dosage/cycle.
> can anyone help?




I would suggest you to start at 40mcg, and increase by 10mcg every 2 days, if you experience shakes or headaches lower the dose.

How tall are you as 50kg isn't much. 
The only woman I know who weights 50kg is extremely skinny 5ft6 marathon runner.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 30, 2011)

Most 5'2" Asian females coast at that weight. I'd run up to 80mg daily till u reach ur goals. Take a break after 2 weeks or supplement ketotifen


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 30, 2011)

I was jittery enough on clen alone, so I couldn't even imagine how uncomfortable if I took Jack3d with it....


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 30, 2011)

pieguy said:


> I retract my previous statement. Clen doesn't show up on methamphetamine tests but ephedra might.



I just took a drug test on friday and had taken ephedrine that morning and came up all clean, so shouldnt cause any issues - not sure if a much higher dose would though



Call of Ktulu said:


> What about albuterol?



nope


----------



## bigbill69 (Aug 30, 2011)

hah athis stuff sounds pretty cool hopefully it will help me get ripped with an eight pack so bitches will love me


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 30, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> 1. What is the difference between injectable clen or oral clen? Which is better/ more effective? Which is more dangerous?
> *Injectable clen or Helios is more effective and dangerous and can also give spot reduction results. Haven't tried it myself and unless i use it for a competition i probably wont*
> 2. I looked at the link (http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/19864-clen-faq.html) and so should I only do it for 17 days then cycle off for 17 days?
> *yes, you can also do 2 weeks on / one week off and run ketotifen or benadryl on your week off to try to up-regulate beta receptors*
> ...



*Boldly answering ALL THE QUESTIONS*


----------



## beee (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Dannie, yeah im about the same height 5,6.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Sep 1, 2011)

beee said:


> Thanks Dannie, yeah im about the same height 5,6.


 Welcome to the forums by the way.


----------



## josefamomad (Sep 2, 2011)

same crap liquid imo hits quicker


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Sep 6, 2011)

Since albuterol and clen are anti-catabolic and anabolic, does that mean they prevent muscle loss?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 6, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Since albuterol and clen are anti-catabolic and anabolic, does that mean they prevent muscle loss?



Yes. I can attest to them being better at preventing as much muscle loss as other thermogenics especially while on a calorie deficit. That being said, if you cut with clen or albuterol while using AAS you will maintain MUCH more muscle than if you do so without


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Sep 6, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> Yes. I can attest to them being better at preventing as much muscle loss as other thermogenics especially while on a calorie deficit. That being said, if you cut with clen or albuterol while using AAS you will maintain MUCH more muscle than if you do so without


 So even if I run long durations and do catabolic exercises, I won't burn muscle?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 7, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> So even if I run long durations and do catabolic exercises, I won't burn muscle?



no, you can still definitely burn off muscle if you overtrain and run it for too long. What i meant is that it will burn fat and spare muscle more than other thermogenics (even many over-the-counter thermo's have caused more muscle loss for me despite clen burning much more fat) but clen will not completely keep muscle from being lost if you run it too high of dose, too long, or cause muscle loss through overtraining.

As I said before though, if you are running AAS with it you will be in a more anabolic state than with clen alone.

most thermos: burn fat + catabolic
Clen: burn lots of fat + less catabolic
AAS: some can help with fat loss + anabolic
Clen + AAS: Burn lots of fat + Anabolic


----------



## pieguy (Sep 7, 2011)

If you're afraid of clenbuterol, i recommend albuterol, a milder clen and Ephedrine + Caffeine, an awesome stack that gives you a ton of energy with very mild sides while dropping bf.


----------

